# Frohes Fest



## nowayback (25. Dez. 2011)

Frohes Fest und einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann 

wünscht 
nwb


----------



## Till (25. Dez. 2011)

Vielen dank! Ich wünsche Euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten und schöne Feiertage!

Till


----------



## logifech (25. Dez. 2011)

Von mir auch ein Frohes Fest


----------



## Falcon37 (26. Dez. 2011)

Danke & ebenfalls


----------



## fischer-ttd (18. Dez. 2012)

*Frohe Weihnachten 2012*

Wie schnell ein Jahr doch wieder herum ist...

ich wünsche allen Lesern und vor allem den Machern von ISPconfig ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Ganz wichtig für die "Gläubigen"..zunächst natürlich viel Spass am 22.12.2012 auf der "After-Maya-Party" (gilt natürlich nur den Überlebenden) )

In diesem Sinn... ein IT-störungsfreies Jahr 2013 mit neuen spannenden Aufgaben und Projekten


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2012)

Danke! Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Falcon37 (20. Dez. 2012)

Schon wieder ein ganzes Jahr um, ich glaub ich werde langsam alt... 
Euch allen hier auch ein recht besinnliches Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr 2013!


----------



## hahni (21. Dez. 2012)

Auch ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. Vielen Dank für die tolle Unterstützung in der Vergangenheit!


----------



## F4RR3LL (21. Dez. 2012)

Ich wünsch euch das ihr die Feiertage frei habt. Ich darf Sa - Do durchackern. 
In dem Sinne, ein ruhiges Fest euch allen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## fuxifux (21. Dez. 2012)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

fuxifux


----------



## juergen71 (23. Dez. 2012)

wünsche euch auch allen schöne weihnachtsfeiertage!


----------



## nowayback (30. Dez. 2012)

schade das ich meinen thread vom letzten jahr diesmal verpasst hab, aber nichts desto trotz hoffe ich ihr hattet ein besinnliches weihnachtsfest.

Außerdem wünsch ich euch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr - und hoffe ihr braucht auch nicht zu arbeiten 

Grüße
nwb


----------

